# Official 2013-2014 Deer kill Thread



## SELFBOW (Aug 20, 2013)

Let's get it started w a SC rifle kill  8-17


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice deer way 2 start the season off.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 21, 2013)

*SC buck - 17 Aug 13*

Hey Folks, 

This one was taken on 17 Aug, the third day of the season. 

The hunt was epic, in that I saw 17 deer that afternoon (which is not odd) but 14 of them were bucks. 

Got in the stand at 2:30 or so and at 5:00, a bachelor group with 5 bucks came through and a steady parade kept up til this one was taken around 8:20 or so - just as light was really fading. 

Best of luck to everyone this year!

Jim

PS, yes - darn it, I was wearing white shorts and Crocs - which is dressed up for me...  most of the time I wear flip flops!!


----------



## albrown100 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice Velvet Buck !!!


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 15, 2013)

*Opening day success*

Double lunged a nice doe in the AM...2 hours of tracking and no deer. Quite bummed.

Evening hunt in different stand, saw a fawn and a 2.5 year old 6 pt.

This little lady came by at 7 PM. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 16, 2013)

15yd shot over grapes. 42lbs g5 Montec tore her up.





Double lastnight white oak ridge only tree dropping.
60lb reflex redhead gators.


----------



## OceanNutt (Sep 17, 2013)

Got this one 9/9 in western Kentucky àt Land Between the Lakes. Main frame 9pt with a kicker coming off back of left brow making him a 10pt. First evening hunt. It was a hot 91 degrees. 38 yd shot with PSE Stinger. First Kentucky deer and my first deer with a bow.


----------



## Matt1217 (Sep 17, 2013)

Got this one yesterday with my pse. Biggest 8pt I've ever shot.


----------



## witchera (Sep 20, 2013)

*Had a good opening week!*

Shot two Does and a Button Buck that I mistaken for a big doe.  All taken with my Mathew Heli-m, using Rage two blades.


----------



## TheDeerCommander (Sep 21, 2013)

witchera said:


> Shot two Does and a Button Buck that I mistaken for a big doe.  All taken with my Mathew Heli-m, using Rage two blades.


nice deer


----------



## Corey J (Sep 24, 2013)

15 yards with the rage hypodermic!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 28, 2013)

3blade Rage, 30yds, dropped in her tracks. Follow up shot with a 3blade GrimReaper.


----------



## BradleyT25 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Doe i got Saturday mornin ab 7:45am on water oaks*


----------



## remington742 (Oct 2, 2013)

Matt1217 said:


> Got this one yesterday with my pse. Biggest 8pt I've ever shot.



GREAT BUCK  hes got some long tines very good lookin deer congrats buddy


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2013)

Killed morning of 10/02. 120# on hoof. 20 yard qtr away shot. Ran 50 yards.


----------



## OceanNutt (Oct 12, 2013)

My wife got her first deer Friday morning at Lake Russell WMA on the ladies hunt. The little girl is our two year old that grunts everytime she sees a deer. So happy that she finally got to take a deer. It was a 50 yard shot with my 30-06 that dropped him dead in his tracks.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Broke the ice on this Doe 10/11


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is one of two does I shot with Savage 111 .30-06 using Remington Hog Hammer Barnes TSX 168gr. This big nanny doe fell DRT @ 110 yds double-lunged and the smaller doe ran 30 yds and crashed after a 50 yd shot behind shoulder and exited through the neck.  I really love this rifle but now I am ready to break out my AR and put some more meat in the freezer!


----------



## tmiller (Oct 21, 2013)

My son missed his first doe.It happens to all of yus.


----------



## thebuckslayer (Oct 23, 2013)

*Bow Kill!*

I got this one with my bow last week in Coweta County.. Going in the morning with the cold upon us.. Cant wait till around Halloween.


----------



## deerhunter1636 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Success!  Got an 8 pointer today*

Hunting in Jones County and got a nice 8 pt.  Shot in clear cut with 8' pines.  Passed by once, but could not get a shot, came back around a couple hours later and gave me an opening.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 25, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## thebuckslayer (Oct 26, 2013)

Greay buck, nice and wide... love it... congratulations..


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 27, 2013)

I took the boys to the woods with me, 3.5 & 2, and sat in the truck (turned off, of course, and windows rolled down) for a little while to let them feel the experience that we all hold with high regard. They are young but they barely made a peep and their eyes were glued to the woods.  
  So we sat there about an hour before two small does came along, and I told them to hold their ears while I shot. She gave me the perfect 30 yard broadside shot with my Savage 111 .30-06 using Barnes Vor-TX TTSX 150 gr., which disintegrated the heart. I had my AR in the seat next to me, but I was holding the Savage when she came running along. Blessed to share this with my boys and to have some more meat for the freezer!


----------



## Greatflake (Oct 27, 2013)

shot this little 6 this morning; he's not big but he'll eat.. he was no where near symmetrical, one of his bases comes out sideways one goes up. I  started the euro mount on him tonight will finish it up tomorrow. He was in Floyd came in at 9:30 this morning


----------



## sneakynoshoulders (Oct 28, 2013)

*Elbert Co Doe*

first deer of the season.  shot with my sks at 102 yds, iron sights!


----------



## deerhunter1636 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Nice 10 pt - Putnam County Public Land*

Sitting in the climber this morning in the pouring down rain.  Persistence paid off. Saw this buck chasing a doe in the clear cut.  He lost her and stopped to look around giving me a clean shot.  Double lung shot at 75 yards, dropped at 60 yards.  Good day off work!


----------



## thebuckslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

Great Buck.. That's why I'm a big fan of clear cuts  No matter what the age of a chop, its all good.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 4, 2013)

2 in 2 days on public land, and was able to catch this one on video and shoot it at the same time using my iPhone


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 4, 2013)

Didn't realize this one was a buck till I got to him, but I'm sure he will taste pretty dern good


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 4, 2013)

Randypoo6292 said:


> Didn't realize this one was a buck till I got to him, but I'm sure he will taste pretty dern good



What caliber and bullet type?


----------



## CraigMo (Nov 4, 2013)

*Toombs County 10/13/2013*

Took him at about 10-15 yards with a 250gr sabot.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Nov 4, 2013)

Jasper County 11/2 3:30pm working a scrape in an old creek bed.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 4, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> What caliber and bullet type?



Savage axis 30-06 using a 150 gr Remington corelokt. That is the entry and it didn't exit. If I had to guess id say the bullet might have hit a twig or something. IV never heard of a 30-06 not getting pass thru at 16.5 yards. Nonetheless it did it's job!


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Nov 6, 2013)

*Best bow Kill*

Nov 1st west central IL.


----------



## mudram99 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Nice little bryan county buck*

10/27/13 155# 8pt


----------



## bone2112 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Talbot buck*

Hunted our new lease in Talbot county GA the last 4 days. Was scheduled to hunt all next week because that is suppose to be peak rut but had to change plans and hunt this last week. Good thing because they were at it the past 3 days. Got out the climber stand and spent my days at the top of big pine trees watching the action. Finally after passing numerous 2 1/2 & a couple nice 3 1/2 year olds i watched this guy follow a doe on to a food plot . Never been seen before and never on any of our cams. And I never had to think about shooting him. 210# 10 pt. about 133". 300wsm 180gr. Accubond shoulder shot dropped him at 175 yds. My biggest to date.


----------



## thebuckslayer (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey Congrats.. That's a beautiful buck. Finally rewarded for passing up those other bucks.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Nov 7, 2013)

Friend took him around 6:05 on Nov 3rd with a Mathews and a g5 t3 at 20 yards

Deer was 205 on the hoof.

You can see more pictures of this deer and others(including an upcoming Oklahoma hunt) by checking out The Brand Hunting Tv on Facebook and the web at www.thebrandhuntingtv.com

Enjoy!


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Thread kill?


----------



## deerhunter1636 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Mama's tagged out with 10 pt (& 8 ptr)*

Yeah for the girls team! 

Got this bad boy in a clear cut in Jones county.  Sitting in a Summit climber up about 30' in a pine.  Whining that I forgot my binoculars.  

Good thing I did not need them as I watched him cross the clear cut and stop 10 yards from my stand. 

Double lung shot with a Remington 30.06, went 50 yds - easy blood trail to follow.  (thanks to my son)

So I end my 'offical' season with an 8 ptr (Oct) and this 10 pointer (ok - 9 big tines, and 1 "ring" size - but hey I'm counting it!)  

Now just need to hunt check in's on WMAs for those extra buck tags!


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Nov 10, 2013)

*Washington county 8 pt*

30-06 with 165 grain hornady sst


----------



## RookieHunter86 (Nov 10, 2013)

Area:  Appling, GA (Columbia Co.)
Time: 420pm
Date: 11/9

my first harvest!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a wall full of big racks and a stack in the corner.
This one w an osage bow I made myself is the one Im most proud of. I was on the ground in a rivercane thicket when I shot him....


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 10, 2013)

*Meat in the freezer*

I bagged these three today. Two were does and the third turned out to be a button buck that had one antler that had just emerged, so I burned a buck tag today. They were hanging around my wife's grandmother's house, and she has hounded me for years to take a few since they eat her flowers/garden etc. As they began to move back into the woods, I grabbed my rifle, Savage 111 .30-06 loaded with Barnes Vor-tx 150 grain TTSX. and began the stalk. The big nanny had me pegged so I busted her before she had a chance to blow. The other 4 deer took off for about 20 yards and then stopped to look back. Boom. Boom. Two more down and the other two ran off. Short drag but man was it hot today. Now, it is time to wait for the rut to kick in up here and take a nice buck.


----------



## Goat (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rabun Co*

Nothin big but meat in the freezer.


----------



## Mill creek farms 2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Doe I killed during bow season with a 100 grain g5 broadhead


----------



## Mill creek farms 2 (Nov 18, 2013)

My first buck I killed a couple weeks ago with a 270


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 20, 2013)

I messed up his date with Doris last Thursday

http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=7522&pictureid=41599


----------



## mrskinner82 (Nov 22, 2013)

*First deer of the season*

11/19 Lee co. afternoon hunt. 22.250


----------



## gcs (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is my 8pt and my wife's 8pt. They both came from the same stand but two weeks apart.
I've tried to load pics of both but it want let me. I'm going to load pic of mine on this post and I'll load hers on another post.


----------



## gcs (Nov 30, 2013)

Melissa's Dawson County deer


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 1, 2013)

Killed this 8 pt trailing 50 yards behind a doe grunted him in from 200 yards and came to me on a string, also killed 2 does...all deer were killed on different properties


----------



## sharpshot125 (Dec 2, 2013)

Finally got a buck with my bow! Busted him at 25yds single lung and top of the heart. Ran 15yds and piled up. Would have loved to seen this deer a few years earlier as he is a very old buck id guess 7-8 years old and on his way out.... Good buck and may the Glory be to God!


----------



## sharpshot125 (Dec 2, 2013)

Finally got a buck with my bow! Busted him at 25yds single lung and top of the heart. Ran 15yds and piled up. Would have loved to seen this deer a few years earlier as he is a very old buck id guess 7-8 years old and on his way out.... Good buck and may the Glory be to God!


----------



## standingtall (Dec 8, 2013)

Warren County 8 Point - 7 Dec 2013


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 14, 2013)

Killed this 8 pt in Putnam County Dec. 13 at 1020 AM. He come in following 2 does.


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 14, 2013)

My dad got his first bow buck this year(1st pic) and a nice 6 pt (2nd pic) along with 2 does.


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 14, 2013)

Twin Brother got his first 2 deer ever on opening day of gun season. He hardly ever hunts and I'm glad he finally got his first. He may go 1 time a year if were lucky. He just not into it I have tried so hard to get him into and idk what else to do. He hates waiting hours for just 30 sec of action and says it way to expensive.


----------



## BBowman (Dec 19, 2013)

I shot this buck making scrapes along a ridge top. The bucks are about to get fired up here in West Alabama. Weighed 188, 7pts.


----------



## BBowman (Dec 19, 2013)

Picture didn't upload.


----------



## jw23033 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=767404&stc=1&d=1387836121


----------



## jw23033 (Dec 23, 2013)

killed that little buck back in November


----------



## LRS (Dec 29, 2013)

I got this buck close to my house in Gainesville 12/28/13 9:30 am. Been hunting pretty hard on this tract all year and really haven't saw any shooters. Game camera has been up all season and this deer was never on it. Full rut, scraping on the tree in the background. It was about 125 yards thru a slight thicket. 7 mag. I had been pretty frustrated with the season this year and already planned this Saturday morning hunt to be my last for the year.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 2, 2014)

Newyears Eve was pretty good.


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Whitfield Co*

Killed this buck on 12/21 chasing a doe.


----------



## wallslee (Jan 6, 2014)

Both of these were taken in Clarke County. Killed the bigger one with my bow on December 17th (my birthday). Inside spread 18 1/4 inches. Saw him in November with some doe's but he was to far off then. Got lucky and caught him cruising in the post rut. Shot the smaller one with a rifle back in November and while dragging him out had a 135-140 walk by. I carry mine out on my shoulders so I have to put my rifle/bow back in the truck to do so (maybe next year). Shot numerous doe's as well. Had a great season.


----------



## rickylsi (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my first buck in Gwinnett County with my Crossbow.


----------



## rickylsi (Jan 10, 2014)

Here a couple better pics!


----------



## ramblinrack (Jan 20, 2014)

*double down friday!*

my friend and I who have been hunting together since 89 took these 2 fri eve 45 mins and about a mile apart. our first ever double! john lives in Buford and is pictured on the left with the nice 8pt. mine was a main frame 9pt, with a split brow and several stickers. one hunt we'll never forget!


----------



## 73Cj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

My two bucks from this season.  First one was Nov. 9th.  Second was Dec. 31st.  Both are from Oconee County.


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 2, 2014)

a couple more a friend took and sent me.


----------



## missmissy (Apr 10, 2014)

*New to Hunting*

first deer 12/13


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Oct 21, 2014)

Great Buck Jim!!!


----------



## tmullins (Jan 14, 2015)

December 22. 2014


----------



## doubleA (Jan 16, 2015)

Had a good year and a great time at deer camp


----------



## S-Balentine (Jan 20, 2015)

My biggest to date killed 11/15/14


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 2, 2015)

Taken on 5th morning of the Kentucky rifle season 11/13/13. Marlin .444S and 265gr load.


----------

